# Roamio vs. Premiere?



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been an enthusiastic TiVo fan since I purchased my first Series 1 more than a decade ago. Today, I own 3 Premieres and I have been sorely disappointed ever since this model was introduced. Everything from poor HD menu performance, to Netflix, to multi-room viewing via WiFi. The latter becoming far worse since last year's fall update. (I stream video better to my iPad using TiVo Stream than I do from TiVo-to-TiVo.)

At first, I read that performance would improve once TiVo activated the additional processors. I'm still waiting.

Is Roamio any better? Or is it time to move on?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Menu performance on the Roamio is fine and significantly better than on the Premiere. 

I don't use Netflix so no comment. 

TiVo does not support streaming TiVo to TiVo or Tivo to Mini via WiFi. It may work just fine if setup properly but there are so many potential non-tivo issues that TiVo has decided not to support it. Streaming between my Premiere and Roamio via hard wire is excellent.

My Roamio is better in every way I can think of compared to my Premiere.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

Doesn't support WiFi streaming??? From the TiVo wireless N adapter support page (http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/faqs/about-wirelessn/):

*"What are the key benefits with the TiVo Wireless N?

- Faster speed, especially helpful for multi-room viewing (MRV) transfers
- Less waiting for downloads of HD movies and TV shows onto your Premiere
- Extended range: The adapter can operate in both 2.4 and 5 GHz, popular wireless network bands
- Wi-fi Protected Setup and PC configuration available
- By plugging a second TiVo Wireless N Adapter into your router (available at a discount when purchased as a Double Pack), an N-speed bridge is created, giving the user N-speed downloads even when using a G- or B-speed router. Your TiVo will then be able to download HD movies and TV shows at N speeds."*

It sure sounds like they support wireless streaming to me.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

escrge said:


> I've been an enthusiastic TiVo fan since I purchased my first Series 1 more than a decade ago. Today, I own 3 Premieres and I have been sorely disappointed ever since this model was introduced. Everything from poor HD menu performance, to Netflix, to multi-room viewing via WiFi. The latter becoming far worse since last year's fall update. (I stream video better to my iPad using TiVo Stream than I do from TiVo-to-TiVo.)
> 
> At first, I read that performance would improve once TiVo activated the additional processors. I'm still waiting.
> 
> Is Roamio any better? Or is it time to move on?


The consensus seems to be that Roamio is better, but someone might choose Premiere instead because of price, speed, a need for both OTA and cable at the same time, or concern that Roamio has some hardware bug that isn't fixable in software. (There have been reports of possible tuner lockup issues, but they can probably be at least circumvented in software.) I bought a Roamio, and I don't regret it. But since you already have Premieres, you might want to wait for reports of what gets fixed in the spring update.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I absolutely love my Roamio Plus I bought last November. I can't compare it to the Premiere (or other TiVo models) as the Roamio Plus is my very first TiVo. The only problem I had with it was that for the first couple of months I would periodically have tuning failures on SDV channels, but after a TiVo software update in December and a tuning adapter firmware update in February everything works perfectly now. I also can't really speak to the WiFi on the Roamio as I have it (and 2 Minis) hooked up with MoCA, which has worked very well for me. I have used the Netflix streaming app over MoCA and it has worked well.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

I purchased a Premiere XL4 last year, and recently purchased the Roamio Pro, and the difference in performance (especially as it relates to the HD menus) is significant.

On the Premiere, I used to get the blue circle consistently when switching back and forth from Netflix to live TV, and with the Roamio the menu transitions have been smooth. 

Very happy with my Roamio. I am on my 6th iteration of TIVO unit, and this is by far the best of the bunch (so far!):up:


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

escrge said:


> Doesn't support WiFi streaming??? From the TiVo wireless N adapter support page (http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/faqs/about-wirelessn/):
> 
> *"What are the key benefits with the TiVo Wireless N?
> 
> ...


Tivo supports the use of WiFi for everything but streaming (but continually recommends wired connections) between TiVos/Minis. Take a close look at what you posted no ware does it talk about streaming TiVo to Tivo or TiVo to mini, in fact for the Mini TiVo specifically requires a hard wire connection. This is a quote from the Mini setup page:

IMPORTANT: TiVo Mini does not support wireless connections.​
Just to be clear mulit-room viewing (MRV) is not the same as streaming, with MRV you are copying the file to the second TiVo, streaming is a different process and requires a more stable and reliable network connection between the 2 units.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

escrge said:


> Doesn't support WiFi streaming???


Correct
ANY professional will tell you to use hard wired over wifi when dealing with games, videos, anything in large amounts of data. Hell, they'll recommend using hard wired everywhere possible. Maybe 'doesn't support' wasn't the best wording, rather, not recommended. Any time you can use wired, DO

As far as premeier vs roamio, the roamio wins this hands down. The menus are better, the device is just faster. I haven't noticed a sizable difference in netflix, though I rarely use my Tivo for that any more.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Roamio Basic is only connected using Wireless. From a user perspective, the experience of watching any content from the BAsic that I watch from my Minis, Premiere, or Roamio Pro is identical to me watching from my wired tiVos.

I have zero issues using the Roamio Basic over wireless. My only complaint is that the speeds are the same as using the wired 100BT connection on the Basic. It typically links wirelessly at 270mbps to 300mbps to my AP. 

So in real world usage I should be able to see throughput speeds between 135mbps and 150mbps like I see with some of my other wireless devics at those link rates. But the Roamio Basic wireless connection must be routed through the Roamio Basic wired connection which is only a 100mbps link. And that would explain why I get identical speeds of up to 93mbps whether using the wireless or wired connection.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

escrge said:


> Doesn't support WiFi streaming???


MRV is not MRS.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> MRV is not MRS.


No but they both work fine over wireless if the WiFi network is setup properly.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been through many tivo's and have found the Roamio Plus is by far the best. I dont have any lag whatsoever going between things including you tube, netflix etc.
Do keep in mind though I have my roamio hard wired as it is my moca hub. 

Roamio Plus (Master)
3 Tivo Mini's
3 x Premiers retired
Tivo series 3 HD (retired)
Tivo series 2 with PLS (retired)
MoCA
CC: Cisco PK802
TA: Cisco STA1520
T.W. Brighthouse Tampabay - Moving to Verizon Fios


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was looking to update from the Premiere 4 to a Roamio Plus, but the summer Premiere update really seemed to make the Premiere run much better. I don't have a huge need for 2 more tuners so I'm really not sure if its worth it. Is there still a big reason to upgrade after the most recent Premiere update?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Roamio line is still MUCH faster than Premiere (especially 4 tuner Premiere), and Roamio Plus/Pro have built in stream in addition to 2 extra tuners and Gigabit ethernet.


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

moyekj said:


> Roamio line is still MUCH faster than Premiere (especially 4 tuner Premiere), and Roamio Plus/Pro have built in stream in addition to 2 extra tuners and Gigabit ethernet.


i have a premiere 4 tuner, XL4 and a Roamio. The Roamio is still the best.


----------



## scturley (Aug 8, 2014)

Although you still need premiere if using analog like in many retirement communities that have in house satellite systems Roamio seems to be not only an overall better system, it is also the only one still in production... TiVo has stopped manufacturing the Premiere units. Once gone there will be no more.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

Is the OTA performance really better than the Premiere? I'm thinking about replacing my Premieres also, but only if the reception is better with the Roamio.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a premiere before i switched over to the roamio...the roamio is 100x better - it is the dvr that the premiere should have been.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drknapp said:


> Is the OTA performance really better than the Premiere? I'm thinking about replacing my Premieres also, but only if the reception is better with the Roamio.


OTA performance is the same in my setup. I currently have a Roamio Basic and two tuner Premiere both on OTA. They get the same channels in my setup.


----------

